
What we can learn from 50 films set in a single location - frading
https://medium.com/mediatag/what-we-can-learn-from-50-films-set-in-a-single-location-1a8f2930d33c
======
yazaddaruvala
If you're even slightly intrigued by longevity, you should really watch The
Man from Earth.

Takes place entirely on a couch by a fireplace. Thought provoking, suspenseful
and emotional.

~~~
dogma1138
The film clearly opens up in the end and includes the front porch and the back
of a pickup truck.

But yeah it’s a pretty great film and the acting remains solid despite not
having a really high end cast.

I think this is one of the few sci-fi works that somewhat got immortality
right (and no it’s not really a spoiler).

~~~
frading
I tried to find a film that absolutely does not cheat and remains in a single
location only. I probably missed some, but they all seem to use secondary
places, even for just a minute or two.

But it's not necessarily a bad thing, as this can add breathing room for the
audience.

~~~
lawpoop
Linklater's Tape (2001) takes place entirely inside a hotel room, no cheating.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tape_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tape_\(film\))

~~~
frading
Ah, excellent, I haven't seen that one, but it's gone up my list now.

